# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Ideas y propuestas para trabajar durante la moratoria a los OGM's en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Escribo este tema para que todos aportemos nuestras ideas, propuestas o sugerencias para el trabajo que deberíamos realizar los peruanos durante los años que durará la moratoria en el Perú -de 10 años- que impide la liberación de OGM's al ambiente. 
Quiero comentarles que mi intención como administrador de este portal es que AgroFórum.pe no sea sólo un espacio donde se opine o intercambie información; sino que también sea un espacio de "acción" -ya sea en el campo político o privado- para promover el desarrollo sostenible de la agricultura en el Perú. En ese sentido, haremos todo lo que esté a nuestro alcance para que el tiempo de moratoria aprobado por el Congreso sea aprovechado de manera útil por los peruanos. 
En esta ocasión, la gran mayoría conseguimos lo que queríamos al aprobar el Congreso una etapa de moratoria, pero ahora nos toca proponer ideas y presionar al gobierno entrante para que se ejecuten las obras prioritarias para el desarollo de la "pequeña" y "mediana" agricultura del país.  
Para ello, les recuerdo que el objetivo central de la introducción de semillas trasngénicas al Perú, del agro nacional, y del país en general, debería ser reducir la pobreza principalmente en la sierra y selva del Perú, a través del desarrollo de la agricultura del sector rural en nuestro país.  
En mi opinión estas son las cosas que hacen falta para desarrollar nuestra agricultura y para sacarle provecho al tiempo de moratoria aprobado por el Congreso de la República:  *1) Ivertir en educación, infraestructura, tecnologías, financiamiento y capacitación:* ¡Primero es lo primero!... Si se trata de ser más productivos y de rentabilizar la inversión, siendo ambiental y socialmente responsables, se necesita mejorar en todos esos aspectos a nivel nacional. (No sólo se necesitan OGM's) 
Es PRIORIDAD mejorar la educación a nivel nacional, para que los sectores menos pudientes tengan "el conocimiento" necesario para ser competitivos y salir adelante por sus propios medios. Tal vez sería bueno diseñar "Colegios Rurales Agrarios", donde se empiece a formar a los niños con conocimientos básicos de agricultura, ganadería o forestería, e inculcando en ellos el concepto de "desarrollo sostenible" para que cuiden el medio ambiente y sean conscientes de la importancia del agua y su uso eficiente en la agricultura. Por ello, si queremos ser más productivos y eficientes; si queremos reducir el número de personas desnutridas; si queremos cuidar el medio ambiente y si queremos verdaderamente progresar como país, recomiendo darle prioridad a las semillas trans.... ¡PERDÓN!... a la "educación nacional"  :Smile: . 
Es PRIORIDAD invertir en una nueva y moderna autopista central que una a la sierra y selva con la costa peruana. Asimismo, es PRIORIDAD construir la autopista de Tumbes a Tacna, y caminos que conecten al sector productivo de la pequeña y mediana agricultura nacional con los distintos mercados nacionales y extranjeros. De nada le serviría a un pequeño agricultor ser más productivo y reducir sus costos, si no tiene forma de comercializar su producción. 
Es PRIORIDAD invertir también en infraestructura de riego para los pequeños y medianos agricultores de la sierra y selva del Perú, sin descuidar la inversión en la franja costera que enfrenta una seria crisis de desabastecimiento de agua. Además, sería positivo ampliar o modernizar nuestra capacidad portuaria y aeroportuaria para incentivar aún más nuestras agroexportaciones. 
Es PRIORIDAD dotar de mejores tecnologías y de semillas mejoradas (parecidas a las transgénicas, pero fabricadas por el hom....¡PERDÓN!... fabricadas por la "naturaleza" :Smile: ) a nuestros pequeños y medianos agricultores, para que sean más eficientes en sus procesos y para que estén conectados con los mercados del país y del mundo. 
Es PRIORIDAD invertir en la capacitación de nuestros pequeños y medianos agricultores, mediante la creación de escuelas o universidades técnicas agropecuarias -mínimo una por región- y de programas específicos de capacitación ya sea por cultivos o por zonas de producción, para que puedan estar actualizados en cuanto a los avances que se dan en materia de manejo agronómico y comercialización a nivel nacional y mundial.  
Es PRIORIDAD facilitar el acceso al crédito para los pequeños y medianos agricultores de la sierra y selva de nuestro país, ampliando y mejorando el servicio de Agrobanco dirigido a estos sectores, y ampliando y mejorando el Seguro Agrario Catastrófico en esas zonas.  *2) Realizar un Censo Agropecuario Nacional:* Es algo que hace mucha falta en el país, para determinar con calridad la zonificación de la producción agraria nacional orgánica y convencional que convive actualmente en nuestro país. En todo caso, es un propuesta que busca tomar una fotografía realista de la situación del agro peruano actualmente, que sería de suma importancia para diseñar algún plan o estategia para introducir semillas trasngénicas a nuestro país. Es decir, si vamos a planificar el ingreso de OGM's al Perú, necesitamos saber dónde estamos parados y qué tenemos hoy en día.  *3) Crear el Ministerio de Ciencia, Tecnología y Biotecnología del Perú:* Creo que sería buenno que haya un ente del gobierno que se encargue de promover y desarrollar -honesta y activamente- tecnologías e investigación científica a nivel nacional, para no depeder tanto de los países más desarrollados y para impulsar la industria y la ciencia "peruana". Este Ministerio podría encargarse de los estudios a realizarse para comprobar la eficiencia de las semillas transgénicas y compararlas con las actuales semillas híbridas mejoradas. Además se podría encargar de desarrollar lo que algunos científicos de PeruBiotec llaman "OGM's made in Perú", que estén diseñados específicamente para  realidad geográfica, medioambiental, socioeconómica y cultural del país. 
Este Ministerio también puede ser el encargado de planificar y desarrollar -junto con el Ministerio del Ambiente- los bancos de germoplasma a nivel nacional, para empezar a rescatar nuestro legado "natural", que se ve amenazado por la introducción indiscriminada de semillas genéticamente modificadas por el hombre. Y no estaría para nada mal, desarrollar el tema de las "Estaciones Experimentales", que siempre serán útiles para avanzar en materia de ciencia y tecnología aplicada a la agricultura.  *4) Elaborar un nuevo Reglamento de Bioseguridad:* Es sumamente importante "tirar al tacho" el actual Reglamento de Bioseguridad, y se debe convocar a una mesa multisectorial -dirigida por el Ministro del Ambiente- para elaborar un nuevo Reglamento de Bioseguridad, acorde al plan o estrategia que se adopte según las investigaciones que se realicen y según el censo agrario nacional; que se deberían haber culminado antes de la finalización de este documento. Es también sumamente importante establecer claramente cuáles son los posibles riesgos a nuestra biodiversidad y establecer también cuáles son los riesgos -desde el punto de vista empresarial- que corren los actuales campos de cultivo convencionales y orgánicos que existen actualmente en el Perú. Se debe establecer claramente tareas o parámetros que cumplir, y se deben definir cuáles serían las penalidades por infringir lo que el Reglamento de Bioseguridad establece como norma. El Reglamento debería incluir y exigir el etiquetado de productos elaborados con insumos transgénicos, para que la población esté al tanto de las cosas que consume.  *5) Aprovechar y explotar la marca país "Perú":* Si bien no sabemos a ciencia cierta si esta moratoria debió darse -yo pienso que está bien- hay que saber aprovechar lo que esta moratoria nos ofrece para vendernos en el exterior como país "magadiverso y natural", para ofrecer al mundo nuestra amplia variedad de productos "naturales", reconocidos por su gran calidad y propiedades únicas, que hacen del Perú: *"la despensa natural del mundo".* 
Saludos y espero sus propuestas... :Confused:  
PD: Aclaro que no soy agricultor, y que no sé mucho más al respecto de lo que mis propios ojos han podido ver sobre la agricultura nacional, y de lo que he podido informarme intercambiando información con ustedes y con gente del sector. Mis propuestas pueden ser absurdas o inviables para algunos, pero no por eso dejo de proponer lo que bajo mi punto de visita es PRIORIDAD para el agro nacional, y para permitir el ingreso de semillas transgénicas al Perú.Temas similares: En caso se apruebe la moratoria a los OGM's... ¿cuántos años deberían ser? Propuestas para la "Marca País" del Perú Propuestas para la capitalización del pequeño agricultor MATIZ/MZ sac publicidad, Proponemos ideas útiles e importantes para las Empresas Peruanas que buscan imponer su nombre y sus productos con decisión y fuerza. Ministro de Agricultura insta a trabajar de manera más consistente para enfrentar cambio climático

----------

golcito18

----------


## FRUTOS DE DIOS

Bruno:
Te felicito por la iniciativa. Tenemos que tener mucho cuidado con los transgenicos. Me animo a dar una propuesta de prioridades para contribuir con el desarrollo de nuestro Peru. 1. *EDUCACIÓN.-* Incrementar el presupuesto ya no mas hacinar en aula a un solo profesor para toda las secciones de primaria y otro profesor para todas las secciones de secundaria. Debe ser una respuesta a las necesidades de la zona o región. Debe preparar al alumno para poder trabajar en forma eficiente al terminar sus estudios secundarios. La educación secundaria debe ser técnica.  Se deben preparar: técnicos agropecuarios, técnicos veterinarios, mecanices, albañiles, electricistas, gasfiteros, etc. El objetivo es que puedan trabajar al terminar su secundaria, sin tener que venir a la ciudad, para ser lustrabotas, estibadores, limpiadores de autos, delincuentes, etc. 2. *INFRAESTRUCTURA.-*  Invertir en buenas carreteras en cada provincia. La obra prioritaria es contar con un tren rápido (150 - 180 km/hora) que recorra todo el litoral, y que se comunique con 3 troncales de ferrocarril rápido que lleguen hasta Brasil, en la costa norte Paita,  centro Lima, y sur Arequipa. Convocar a una licitación internacional. Los recursos no tienen por que ser del estado. Nuestro país debe estar integrado con un medio de comunicación rápido y económico, *ESTE ES EL TREN RÁPIDO.* 3. *SALUD.-* Un hospital en cada provincia que atienda los requerimientos de la población. 4. *SEGURIDAD.-* Se debe contar con un sistema de seguridad, que permita a la población dedicarse a sus actividades sin peligro. La policía debe tener sueldos dignos, su horario de trabajo debe ser de 8 horas, contar con seguro contra accidentes y muerte, dotar a la policía de la tecnología moderna, en armas y sistemas de computación. Atendiendo estas prioridades nuestro país continuara creciendo en forma sostenida para bienestar de toda la población. *5. INVESTIGACIÓN CIENTÍFICA.-* Incrementar la inversión científica en un % del PBI, que nos permita ser lideres en latinoamericana. En el Perú, tenemos recursos como nunca antes usémoslos, en forma inteligente.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado FRUTOS DE DIOS: 
Agradezco que te hayas tomado la molestia de proponer algunas ideas puntuales para que el país desarrolle. Estoy muy de acuerdo en todas de ellas, y me parece que complementan muy bien las pocas ideas que pude plantear para darle vida al tema. Me parece que has planteado propuestas de desarrollo nacional, que van más allá del tema agrario -y de la moratoria misma- pero que efectivamente son indispensables para desarrollarse en cualquier actividad: seguridad y salud -por ejemplo-. Además; muy bien complementada la información con el tema de los trenes, ya que es verdad que si hablamos de eficiencia, éstos son los Nº1; y que también es buen momento de aprovechar la moratoria para invertir en ciencia, tecnología e investigación nacional. 
Por otra parte, quería aprovechar el mensaje para proponer echarle un vistazo a la situación Boliviana con el tema de los transgénicos, ya que el Presidente Evo Morales acaba de autorizar el ingreso de nuevas variedades de OGM's, aparte de la soya que se cultiva actualmente. 
Creo que es una buena oportunidad para ver el efecto que tienen en un país con características socioeconómicas parecidas a las nuestras, para analizar objetivamente las posibles ventajas y desventajas de su utilización, especialmente en la pequeña y mediana agricultura que suele estar olvidada en varios otros aspectos técnicos importantes para aumentar la productivdad y todos los demás santos -y supuestos- beneficios de los OGM's... Habría que responder: ¿Se acabará el hambre en Bolivia? ¿Ayudará considerablemente al país y a la mayoría de sus pobladores? ¿Quiénes se vieron afectados y por qué? ¿Se generó alguna dependencia económica con alguna empresa extranjera? ¿O será que sin agua, sin capacitaciòn, sin financiamiento, etc, los OGM's resultan no ser la gran maravilla? ¿Cómo afectó su biodiversidad y cómo afectó a la salud de las personas?, entre otras cosas... Para mí es bueno saber que los que se la juegan son ellos; mientras nosotros seguimos explotando nuestro "boom" de alimentos de calidad que aún no se ha terminado con su onda expansiva. 
Obviamente hay que echarle un vistazo también a la situación de países como Chile, Colombia, Paraguay y Costa Rica, ya que tienen mayores similitudes con el Perú, que países como EE.UU. Brasil o Argentina. 
Saludos

----------

